# [FreeNAS] mpd5 in jail



## MatejJurkic (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I've installed FreeNAS 8.3.1. running on (as you know) FreeBSD. After successfully installing jails, I wanted to connect to the Internet. My ISP provider requires that I log on to their PPTP server, so I downloaded ports and installed mpd5. Within the FreeNAS console, I've set up the default gateway within my network (192.168.0.1), both FreeNAS and jails are pingable. And I can't get PPTP to work.

Here are relevant files:

rc.conf

```
MasterJail# vi /etc/rc.conf
sendmail_enable="NONE"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
pbid_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
mpd_enable="YES"
gateway_enable="YES"
minidlna_enable="YES"
minidlna_flags="-R "
```

mpd.conf


```
default:
        load pptp_client

pptp_client:
#
# PPTP client: only outgoing calls, auto reconnect,
# ipcp-negotiated address, one-sided authentication,
# default route points on ISP's end
#

        create bundle static B1
        set iface route default
        set ipcp ranges 0.0.0.0/0 0.0.0.0/0

        create link static L1 pptp
        set link action bundle B1
        set auth authname user
        set auth password password
        set link max-redial 0
        set link mtu 1400
        set link keep-alive 20 75
        set pptp peer zg.xnet.hr
        set pptp disable windowing
        open
```

mpd.log

```
Jun 28 21:07:15 MasterJail mpd: MppcTestCap: can't create socket node: Operation not permitted
Jun 28 21:07:15 MasterJail mpd: LinksInit(): can't create socket node: Operation not permitted
```

Could anyone please help with this?

Many thanks,
Matej


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 28, 2013)

Disclaimer: PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, *FreeNAS*, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD topics: http://goo.gl/GEa2C


----------



## pizza6 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello,

I have the same problem with FreeNAS. Did you find a solution?

Julien


----------

